# how do you measure a cow's height?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I keep reading about heights - at the shoulder and at the hip. 

Where do you place the tape measure, at the shoulder and at the hip, to determine these measurements? The ground part I can understand... but the hip and shoulder are more nebulous. 

And does that mean that the top of the spine height is not included in the 'hip' and 'shoulder' measurements?

and yes, I have a small cow in the barn. Curious to know what her actual height is, in terms of measuring. My quickie measurements last night got 44" at the top of the hip ball and 46" at the spine on the back end.


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

The Dexter associations tell you to measure from the top of the hip so your cow is 44" tall....


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

With a ruler and a piece of chalk...Takes forever, cause they keep moving after I put the chalk mark on'em...I think it tickles.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Reptyle said:


> With a ruler and a piece of chalk...Takes forever, cause they keep moving after I put the chalk mark on'em...I think it tickles.


:smiley-laughing013: .... crackin me up ...


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

It's hard to get an accurate measurement. The cow needs to be standing on flat, level ground (not on a hump or in a depression). You need a carpenter's level to place on her back at the hip. Make sure the bubble is centered in the level as you measure the distance from the bottom of the level to the ground.

It sounds like it's too hard for one person to do all that at one time, doesn't it? Well it is! You need about four hands and two sets of eyes.

Professionals use a special tool that has the level and the measurement stick built together. One person can use that one. They measure while the cow is standing on a concrete pad.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

Cathleenc; unless you are trying to get in some kind of record book you won't need such elaborate measuring tools. Straight off the top of the hip to the bottom of the hoof is fine.


----------

